# lmshill



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> okay.... what is a roofer girl??



a girl that does roofing


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> a girl that does roofing


lol... self explanatory huh


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

lmshill said:


> lol... self explanatory huh


I am sure we could come up with a more Nefarious explanation if it would be more to your liking!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> lol... self explanatory huh


Yep. I don't think this post will last to long. I think the moderators will lock it soon. So it was nice meeting you and I hope you find your Jesse


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> thanks for the help guys!!!



I don't see it


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Wow, that was fast. 

Nice thong.


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

i just took it off.... cause i thought the thread was being closed!


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wow, that was fast.
> 
> Nice thong.


lol... just for you!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I don't see it


Nope!!!! No help here! It has been singularly a "Flirt Session". 

Anyhow........KCB (Keep Coming Back). We all have a lot to offer and learn. 

You seem fun and easy to communicate with.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> lol... just for you!



I will stay open long enough for you to post it again:thumbsup:


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I will stay open long enough for you to post it again:thumbsup:


lol.... okay... just real quick!!! k


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

RooferGal
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=28391
:laughing:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, drama....all in a few minutes. This thread is moving faster then a brush fire.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

lol, 11members and two guests waiting for a pic.


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

lmshill said:


> lol.... okay... just real quick!!! k


should be on soon.... be sure to let jesse know what he missed out on...okay!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Are you not the same guy who just threatened to shut down this link???????
> 
> 
> The Nerve!!


No threat. Just a friendly reminder that non-contractors aren't supposed to post here. But I am human, and have been known to make a mistake, or hesitate a bit for fellow contractor's sake. :jester:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> No threat. Just a friendly reminder that non-contractors aren't supposed to post here. But I am human, and have been known to make a mistake, or hesitate a bit for fellow contractor's sake. :jester:


You ARE a friend!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Look quick!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> No threat. Just a friendly reminder that non-contractors aren't supposed to post here. But I am human, and have been known to make a mistake, or hesitate a bit for fellow contractor's sake. :jester:


I love you man!!!! :laughing:

In a bud light way of course


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

woodmagman said:


> O.K. you guys suck, taking something like a contractor hooking up with a lost love and turning into a non g rated script......an no sound or pics...:laughing:


it's okay! it's been fun!! a ass is an ass.... imo!


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I clicked it like 18 times but nothing showed up. Is that a hook in my mouth??


it was there.... promise!! ask the other guys who saw it!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Click it you dork! :laughing:



I clicked it so many Damn times, the button broke. Just NO thong!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> it was there.... promise!! as the other guys who saw it!


I need email proof. I ain't fallen for it Daddy ain't raise no fool:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I clicked it so many Damn times, the button broke. Just NO thong!



I think we are being hoodwinked


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I think we are being hoodwinked


rotflmao!! u aren't right! it was there... for real!


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I clicked it so many Damn times, the button broke. Just NO thong!


omg.... u guys r just trying to get me to repost it!!


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I think we are being hoodwinked


I am busting a gut.....:laughing::laughing: this is so funny, I can not tell whether my drink is making the wet spot or you are....:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I think we are being hoodwinked


But it HAS been Damn Fun!!!! 

Thanks Im, PWG, RBS, WoodMag and others. Just when I thought that CT was loosing its "edge"................You all saved me with some fun!!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> omg.... u guys r just trying to get me to repost it!!


If you email it to me I will send only to the guys that can keep a secret. 

Some of these guys are not trust worthy. Me and Malco are stand up guys. The rest of the members here are questionable. :thumbsup:



That Prowall guy aint to bad either:whistling


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> But it HAS been Damn Fun!!!!
> 
> Thanks Im, PWG, RBS, WoodMag and others. Just when I thought that CT was loosing its "edge"................You all saved me with some fun!!!!


can a sista get some thanks over here!! lol


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

:tt2:I am so confused


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

I double dawg dare ya to re-post it.............. :thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

lmshill said:


> can a sista get some thanks over here!! lol



Im Baby! You are the first on the list. Sista!



MALCO.New.York said:


> But it HAS been Damn Fun!!!!
> 
> Thanks *Im*, PWG, RBS, WoodMag and others. Just when I thought that CT was loosing its "edge"................You all saved me with some fun!!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> can a sista get some thanks over here!! lol



Most definitely. I can't think of the last time I have joked around this much in a lonnnggg time. You get an A+ from me. and if you don't find Jesse there are 30K guys registered on this site:laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Sista.........THANK YOU!


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

lmshill said:


> omg.... u guys r just trying to get me to repost it!!


 You could post a picture of a gay dwarf, it is all good…:laughing:.I am busting a gut….Sorry for dragging you into this RBS


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> You could post a picture of a gay dwarf, it is all good…:laughing:.I am busting a gut….Sorry for dragging you into this RBS


Its all good. I am always down for a good laugh and some good times


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

woodmagman said:


> You could post a picture of a gay dwarf, it is all good…:laughing:.I am busting a gut….Sorry for dragging you into this RBS


ya'll r too funny!!


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

lmshill said:


> ya'll r too funny!!


i was able to email him!! i just hope it's him.,.. and not some 80 yr old guy!! ughhhh


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> i was able to email him!! i just hope it's him.,.. and not some 80 yr old guy!! ughhhh


I think he is about 50-60


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

45 seconds per post!!!!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> 6 seconds per post!!!!!!



seven pages in about 1 hour this has to be a record.


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I think he is about 50-60


omg.... r u serious???????


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

That could be consider some kung fu posting to some....I miss i am sill


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> omg.... r u serious???????


I just shot wine out my nose :laughing:


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I just shot wine out my nose :laughing:


 now that would be a good pic


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

lmshill said:


> omg.... r u serious???????


 I think that is posting total not his agearty:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lmshill said:


> omg.... r u serious???????


Ok look at your screen top right hand corner see where it says private messages under your name?? click on that


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

rbsremodeling said:


> I need email proof. I ain't fallen for it Daddy ain't raise no fool:laughing:


I accept Paypal.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I just shot wine out my nose :laughing:



No Vodka tonight?


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I accept Paypal.


sell it on e-bay! :w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I am outta here. It is just not nearly as fun without a Female of such Persuasion to impress/Flirt with/Cajole.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

She's still on line.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I am outta here. It is just not nearly as fun without a Female of such Persuasion to impress/Flirt with/Cajole.


I ain't giving up until we see the rack. :laughing: :blink: :laughing:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Put a pretty girl in the isle and everyone wants to know what is happening and how they can be a part of it....good marketing there *Ismhill *you have a great adventuress spirit and funny too...


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> No Vodka tonight?


No drinking some wine a bottle or two


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I ain't giving up until we see the rack. :laughing: :blink: :laughing:



You are a Moderator.......You can make it happen!!!


(Sorry Imshill.....But Boys WILL BE Boys!!!!)


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I accept Paypal.



Give me a few I am working on taking some new shots.


----------



## lmshill (Nov 10, 2008)

lol.... u guys r so silly!


----------

